# South East hog hunting



## sniffen08 (Jul 11, 2016)

Wanting to put some meat in the fridge, just dont want to wait till deer season and i dont own a lease or anything. Anyone willing to let me do some hog hunting on there land? Also any suggestions on where to go? Thanks


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jul 11, 2016)

They're thick as fleas on fort Stewart! Just have to get an on post license/pass and register your guns on post. Google "fort Stewart pass and permit" to learn the exact steps


----------



## sniffen08 (Jul 11, 2016)

Okay thanks, I'm down in St. Mary's,ga always looking for to put meat in fridge


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jul 11, 2016)

Anytime you wanna go, let me know if you ant a partner. I've been hunting here weekly for a year and a half


----------



## sniffen08 (Jul 11, 2016)

Okay, it's gonna be hard for me to get up there. Is there a way to do all the passes and permits online since I live two hrs away


----------



## getaff (Jul 11, 2016)

How far is Ft Stewart from Savannah


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jul 12, 2016)

Getaff: about 40 minutes. It's on the other side of Richmond hill

Sniffen, as far as I know it has to be done in person


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 15, 2016)

NastyBruises11B said:


> Getaff: about 40 minutes. It's on the other side of Richmond hill
> 
> Sniffen, as far as I know it has to be done in person



Yup. Have to appear in person to register weapons and pay for permit -- in two separate places. 

Real pain in the rear. I'm 4 hours away so have to make a special trip down there soon to get it done.  Is what it is


----------



## b rad (Aug 24, 2016)

sniffen08 said:


> Okay, it's gonna be hard for me to get up there. Is there a way to do all the passes and permits online since I live two hrs away




You live an hour  away


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Aug 26, 2016)

Just noticed this thread. Yes, you can do it online.

http://www.stewart.army.mil/info/?id=463&p=7


----------



## Bobby Linton (Aug 28, 2016)

*Not really online*



ChainReactionGC said:


> Just noticed this thread. Yes, you can do it online.
> 
> http://www.stewart.army.mil/info/?id=463&p=7



Looked at the link.  You can print the form out online, but you have to go in person to register your weapons.  The government/military is not making it easy.


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Aug 28, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> Looked at the link.  You can print the form out online, but you have to go in person to register your weapons.  The government/military is not making it easy.



You just have to pick your registration up in person.

There is an email address (along with a 10 step instruction for civilians) on the right hand side if the page, in the link provided, that allows you to upload your registration form online. You will then go and pick up your weapons documents when ready to verify your identity. Saves the time you would spend sitting there and then adding your firearms to the system. Using the link you just walk in and get your completed paperwork.


----------

